# Falcons fined, lose draft pick for pumping in fake noise



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> ATLANTA (AP) -- In the midst of two losing seasons, the Atlanta Falcons tried to pump up the noise.
> 
> It's going to cost them.
> 
> ...


Yahoo Sports


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm shocked more teams don't actually do this. It happens at NBA games all the time. It's funny they ruled on this before saying a word about deflategate. I'm going to laugh if Goddell destroys more evidence to help the Pats again.


----------

